# Fresh Black Projector Headlights for Nissan Altima



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, guys! 

Spec - D  finally released the new Black Projector Headlights for Nissan Altima. They are good for 2002 - 2004 models.

- manufactured with safety in mind;
- look absolutely awesome!;
- created to be a perfect replacement for your OE lights;

Check prices for your model and see other details here:
Nissan Altima Aftermarket Headlights at CARiD.com

They look really aggressive. Would you install them on your Nissan? 


Spec-D - Black Projector Headlights 



Also see other accessories for your Nissan Altima here: Nissan Altima Accessories & Parts - CARiD.com


----------

